

Apple: We’re responsible for over 500,000 American jobs - GBond
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/apple-were-responsible-for-over-500000-american-jobs/2012/03/02/gIQAnRaEnR_story.html

======
davewicket
Please stop posting this to HN.

